# Posting lab results, finally.



## thebum (Feb 14, 2021)

What would 200mg every 10 days boost my levels to?


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 14, 2021)

If your doctor says 303 is good. Fire him immediately. 

Ive been self prescribing for years but my new doc wants to take over my trt and keep me between 1100 and 1300


----------



## thebum (Feb 14, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> If your doctor says 303 is good. Fire him immediately.
> 
> Ive been self prescribing for years but my new doc wants to take over my trt and keep me between 1100 and 1300



Self medicating is not an option, I have to address my eating habits first. I thought TRT would help me while I transitioned to healthier eating habits. You’re the second person to tell me that.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 14, 2021)

Optimally youd probably feel best and your health would improve if you stayed between 700 and 1000 daily. That’s typically the goal of trt


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 14, 2021)

For most people that requires 100-200mg of test cyp per week


----------



## thebum (Feb 14, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> For most people that requires 100-200mg of test cyp per week



I’m doing 600mg per month, so I imagine my levels will get to the range. But, is that for total or free?


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 14, 2021)

Total. Its going to take a while to get there. Relax. Itll all work out.


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2021)

If I was taking that same dose, but spread out better, so 70mg twice per week for 140 mg total, my bloodwork would be roughly low 800's total test the day after an injection.

We're all different though, that's just me. I've done so much bloodwork though, it's pretty consistent for me.


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2021)

These levels are whilst on TRT?


----------



## thebum (Feb 14, 2021)

I’m probably going to split it up. First, I have to work up the courage to stick myself a second time. Any pointers? No pun intended. The first time I injected it was very unpleasant.


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2021)

thebum said:


> I’m probably going to split it up. First, I have to work up the courage to stick myself a second time. Any pointers? No pun intended. The first time I injected it was very unpleasant.



What size needle are you using to inject yourself? Are you using that same needle to draw from the vial?

And which sites did you choose for your injections?


----------



## thebum (Feb 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What size needle are you using to inject yourself? Are you using that same needle to draw from the vial?
> 
> And which sites did you choose for your injections?



The pharmacy gave me in 18 gauge to draw and a 23 gauge to administer. I didn’t like that size so I opted for a 25 gauge. It’s 1.5 inches in length, though I only went an inch deep. 

The only place is the side of my quad at a ninety degree angle.


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2021)

thebum said:


> The pharmacy gave me in 18 gauge to draw and a 23 gauge to administer. I didn’t like that size so I opted for a 25 gauge. It’s 1.5 inches in length, though I only went an inch deep.
> 
> The only place is the side of my quad at a ninety degree angle.



You can try insulin needles. You can get 27g, 100 count for $10 if your pharmacy doesn't have them... https://www.healthykin.com/p-4869-mckesson-insulin-syringes-with-needles.aspx

Many other sites sell needles too, GPZ Meds is one we use often. 

I like the side of my quads, many do not. Try your Lateral Delt, but don't bury the long needle you're currently using. Ventro glute is good too, but it's tough to reach for many. Your long needles are good for that site.

I personally think 1+1/2's are too long. I use 5/8ths inch, but I think 1" is a good all around length.


----------



## thebum (Feb 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You can try insulin needles. You can get 27g, 100 count for $10 if your pharmacy doesn't have them... https://www.healthykin.com/p-4869-mckesson-insulin-syringes-with-needles.aspx
> 
> Many other sites sell needles too, GPZ Meds is one we use often.
> 
> ...



I tried my glute and when I twisted around I got this cramp in my rib cage. I am out of shape. I looked up a few videos and saw how to do it in the quad. I can do it, I just push it in slowly because my initial attempt hit a hair root and it hurt like crap. So, now I’m scared to fully push it in with one press in fear of that pain.


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2021)

thebum said:


> I tried my glute and when I twisted around I got this cramp in my rib cage. I am out of shape. I looked up a few videos and saw how to do it in the quad. I can do it, I just push it in slowly because my initial attempt hit a hair root and it hurt like crap. So, now I’m scared to fully push it in with one press in fear of that pain.



Hit a hair root?!?! 

Ahhhh, where do you people come from?

:32 (18):

Plan on never living this down.


----------



## thebum (Feb 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Hit a hair root?!?!
> 
> Ahhhh, where do you people come from?
> 
> ...



I’m a little slow. Is :32 (18): a bible verse? LOL


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2021)

thebum said:


> I’m a little slow. Is :32 (18): a bible verse? LOL



What makes you think you hit a hair root?


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 14, 2021)

This cat has worse anxiety than me. Must be real sick upstairs. 

Get yourself some insulin needles man. Backload them after warming your test and inject them in your belly fat.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 14, 2021)

thebum said:


> I’m probably going to split it up. First, I have to work up the courage to stick myself a second time. Any pointers? No pun intended. The first time I injected it was very unpleasant.



I bet jabbing a 1.5" needle in your quad WAS quite unpleasant.  Damn, dude.  I think that length my be the "root" of the problem.  :32 (18):


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 14, 2021)

Do what your doc says, increase it slightly.

He may also want you higher but to get there by slowly playing with the dosage

A bad doc would say to lower it or leave it there

If you are injecting 100mg once a week add 30mg to 40mg and retest 5 to 8 weeks later


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2021)

SFGiants said:


> Do what your doc says, increase it slightly.
> 
> He may also want you higher but to get there by slowly playing with the dosage
> 
> ...



Are you advising him to listen to his doctor or to increase his dose?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Are you advising him to listen to his doctor or to increase his dose?



Both, the doc gave proper advise, don't lower it but he can increase the dosage if he chooses.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 15, 2021)

The doc understands a slight increase means the level can go from 300ng to 700ng just slightly increasing it 40mg more, 30mg more can have him in the 500's to 600ng.

It won't take much to get it safely higher, adding 100mg more would make it not only too high but effect e2 as well.

Now if the 40mg still ain't got him to say 700ng he would be about 10mg short to get there.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Feb 15, 2021)

Yeah man that's pretty low, do you feel bad with it like that? Tired ect?


----------



## thebum (Feb 15, 2021)

Dbolitarian said:


> Yeah man that's pretty low, do you feel bad with it like that? Tired ect?



Very much so. It causes mood swings daily for me. The sexual aspect brought on a lot of stress and anxiety also.


----------

